# Lumbar epidural hematoma



## todd5400 (Mar 30, 2009)

What is your opinion about the diagnosis code to use for lumbar epidural hematoma?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm assuming that this is traumatic...  What code(s) are you looking at?

How about 998.1/998.2?

I have known these to be non-traumatic...example: coumadin induced.


----------



## todd5400 (Mar 30, 2009)

It was spontaneous -- he had a sudden onset of pain.

Mary


----------

